# marriage visitor visa REFUSED :(



## jentobeharrison (Jun 5, 2013)

I feel so devastated right now, I just got the decision and my application for marriage visitor visa was denied. 

These are the documents I submitted
Applicant: 
Marriage visitor visa form
Passport
Certificate of employment
Certificate of no marriage 
6 month recent payslip
Certificate of compensation 2013
Individual payroll report 2013
Letter from the manager stating she allows me to be on leave for 44 days and needs to be back to work on 18th of April 2014
Itinerary 
Provisional plane tickets 
5 photos with him

Sponsor:
Sponsorship letter stating that he will support any expenses
6 month bank statement
6 month recent payslip
Certificate of employment
P60 
Mortgage details 
Passport photocopies 
Booking confirmation of the wedding

I got refused and this is the letter "you have provided no evidence of any family ties, savings, propertiy or other similar assets in the Philippines, I must take into account your personal and economic circumstances in the philippines"

"You have provided no evidence that you have travelled outside your home country..."

"You have provided little evidence of your relationship with your sponsor, and nothing else that shows you are in serious relationship..."

I wonder if I can appeal with their decision? I didn't know that I have to get our screenshots of our convo and call logs and remittances, I thought those were just for settlement visa.

May I know if I can appeal? Or can we just apply for fiancée visa? 


For fiancée visa, can we just also use some of our documents that we submitted here? Like most from my sponsor's?


----------



## jentobeharrison (Jun 5, 2013)

"Your right to appeal is limited to the grounds referred to in section 84 (1) (c) of the nationality, immigration and. Asylum act 2002"


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The fatal error in your application was that as a visitor for up to 6 months, you didn't give any details of strong ties in the Philippines, other than your work, which will compel you to return home. This is crucial, as without them you may be tempted to stay on in UK illegally and perhaps work. Evidence required includes property ownership or rental, family ties etc. If you have ever travelled outside your home country, include details.

You should also have included some evidence of your relationship - not as much as in settlement visa application but still sufficient to show that you are committed to marrying. 

Also putting in full details of your sponsor's income has made it look as though you intend to stay on in UK, for which a different visa - fiancé - is required.

You can only appeal on race discrimination or human rights grounds, which don't apply in your case. You must collect required evidence, and re-apply. Or change your plans and go for settlement visa instead.


----------



## jentobeharrison (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you Joppa, now we are planning for fiancée visa. Few questions tho,

1. Can we still use some of our documents? Bank statements, payslips, p60 etc.?

2. He has a 5 year old daughter but doesn't live with him, and he always visit her every other day also he never get married to his daughters mom, do we need to include his daughters birth certificate because we will mention it to our cover letter and will show some pictures of us on skype. Or other option, can we just not mention about anything regarding his daughter?

3. Before anything else, I need to sort out my English test and tuberculosis screening first?


----------

